
Marc Andreessen: Best book for tech entrepreneurs this year - toffer
http://blog.pmarca.com/2007/07/book-of-the-w-1.html
======
brezina
I only made it 1/4 of the way through the book. I found it sort of boring.

However, the idea of customer driven development is a good concept to
understand. One idea from this methodology is that you should start charging
some customers as soon as you have a product. That way you'll find out what
users really can't live without. No one seems to do this these days.

------
zach
And it's the #69 book (not business book, _book_ ) on Amazon.com as of 11:15
AM PDT and climbing fast (it was #115 at 11). More proof of the well-deserved
influence Marc already has.

~~~
zach
Update: four hours later, it's #48.

------
sri
"And he's just written and published a book..."

It was published in 2005 -- that's what amazon says. Here it says it was
published in 2006: <http://www.cafepress.com/kandsranch.58024175>

Also at cafepress it 29.99 and at amazon 39.99. A bug at Amazon?

